# Hulu ads?! Minor rant...



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I mean what the hell!?!? I thought the whole reason we subscribed for $7.99/month was so that we wouldn't have to watch ads on TV! And then they put adds that last over a minute 4-5 times during 20 minute episode, its like those late night ads that go on forever.


----------

